# Back to not eating



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have tried everything. Adding alittle water not adding water. Sometimes she eats alittle with yogurt added sometimes not. She's 9 weeks old I feed her 3 times a day. She maybe eats 1/2 cup each time. If that. This morning 1/4. It's weird when my other dogs sniff around her bowl she will eat more like it's a competition. I don't know what to do. My breeder says add canned mackerel but her stools aren't the greatest don't want to make things worse. Any suggestions? I'm fed up
She literally takes a few bites then sits back and stares at it. She's on solid gold lamb formula

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

When was her last de-worming and/or fecal? How much weight is she gaining weekly? Also - you may be over feeding and that's why she wants to eat less - I don't know because the last puppy I fostered/had was smaller and ate so little compared to others I have had. IF you are able to add a meal, and keep them at .25 to .33 a cup, that might help.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Trust your dog. Their nose knows.

She doesn't like the food, and if she has soft stools it's another indicator that it is not the right food for her.

Have you tried raw? Here is my experience:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8743-video-my-8-week-old-funny-raw-story.html


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She was dewormer at 6 weeks then when I brought her home at 8 weeks as my breeder thought she has Giardia. The vet didn't see it in stool but we dewormed again for 3 days. She is 16 lbs I will weigh her today on my way to pet store. Should I try a different protein source like fish? I'm thinking acana although I don't like grain free for puppies but I know the smell is very strong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactly how are the stools?
If the breeder " thought" she has giardia, that is probably the case, as she knows what is going on with her dogs.

Fecals sometimes miss parasites. I would get her on metronidazole and really clean the yard.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She was on flagyl as well. Poops are normal for a puppy but always mush at end. Should I stick with the food she's on or try a fish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would try the fish. Mush at the end is not normal.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I would try the fish. Mush at the end is not normal.



Ok. Just weighed her 17.10 lbs. last week 15.7
So she's gaining. Think I will give acana pacifica a try. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She's eating and looking for more I bought a can of Canidae mackerel and salmon. Mixed a TBLSP with warm water poured on top. She was actually barking and jumping in air for her food. Stool is normal too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So glad! It's always so worrisome when a puppy won't eat. I have been through that, too, and found out what I was giving him was making him nauseous. 
Very good that your girl is eating well!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> So glad! It's always so worrisome when a puppy won't eat. I have been through that, too, and found out what I was giving him was making him nauseous.
> Very good that your girl is eating well!



What a relief. I posted under general section I let my 8 month outside. He literally peed for over a minute. Let him out again same thing. What could this be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Are they remaking Austin Powers? He may be preparing for an audition...

Try potty breaks more often.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She's back to taking a bite and walking away. I'm beyond frustrated. At this point I may feed her Beneful. Or go to the food that always works pro plan. Anything to get her to eat. I'm lucky if she ate 3/4 cup today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel for you.

Hans is also back to being picky...he went through a growth spurt for a month and ate like a beast but the last few days, he's back to his usual antics. Suuuuper frustrating.

I bought a box of The Honest Kitchen and he took two licks then looked at me like I was insane if I thought he was going to eat that green sludge. So much for that.

Sometimes he goes nuts for a can of Merrick, the problem is other times he ignores it and I obviously dump it after 15-20 mins as I don't want to leave it out for hours. So it's a pretty big waste of $.

He's about 55 lbs so as long as I can get him to down some 3 cups I'm not super worried, even though he should really be eating 4-4.5 based on every bag of food we have tried.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

anitram said:


> I feel for you.
> 
> Hans is also back to being picky...he went through a growth spurt for a month and ate like a beast but the last few days, he's back to his usual antics. Suuuuper frustrating.
> 
> ...



Yep will like a certain topper of Merrick one day next day walk away. Well my trainer said skip lunch yesterday since she picked breakfast. I came home at lunch she was barking jumping Etc. I gave in tried lunch dry kibble drop water no topper just a drop pumpkin she inhales did same dinner and breakfast this morning. Cleared bowl. I honestly think switching toppers was giving her stomach ache. I threw all 7 opened cans away lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

